# Download embedded contents from anysite... Almost!



## amitava82 (Nov 22, 2007)

I have been using Free Music Zilla since last couple of days. I must say its THE BEST application for downloading any embedded media such as flv, mp3 from almost any website and browser.

*i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/amitava82/musiczilla_main.jpg

Here is how to use Free Music Zilla in general:

1. Install Free Music Zilla and run Free Music Zilla. Free Music Zilla is monitoring IE and FireFox by default. You can configure custom or preset applications from Tools > Preferences > Monitoring

2. Now Play a music or video from any site or from the configured application if any (in my case Last.fm). For example, you can play a video from youtube or a music from Pandora. The playing content will be grabbed by Music Zilla.

3. Select the grabbed music/video then click 'Download' button. Or you can right click and select download. I have found a bug where the download button is not click-able. So right click is the way to go.

NOTE: Please download it before 'Leech Timeout' count down to 0 and keep the content playing when downloading. Otherwise download will be failed.

Key Features:

* Download music from Last.fm, IMEEM, Pandora and more social music!
* Support all web browser like IE, Firefox, Opera, Maxthon, Avnta, Netscape!
* Can add custom application to monitor and download. I tried this with Last.fm desktop client and it works great.

*i173.photobucket.com/albums/w55/amitava82/musiczila_custom.jpg

Give it a try. I'm sure you will love it!


----------



## nsbindra (Nov 22, 2007)

Gud info !!


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Download* embedded contents from anysite... Almost!


You mean _Steal_..


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

nice 1


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 22, 2007)

Cool... thanks for tat


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 22, 2007)

i will download youtube video from this....


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 22, 2007)

For downloading youtube videos I use video downloader opera widget.
For any other site, a look at the source reveals the download link


----------



## amitava82 (Nov 22, 2007)

hitbox.champion said:
			
		

> You mean _Steal_..



Yes.. You got it!


----------



## Pathik (Nov 23, 2007)

Users of the almighty opera just need to look in their cache


----------



## casanova (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for this


----------



## ravi_9793 (Nov 23, 2007)

nice one


----------



## anand1 (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice trick.


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 23, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Users of the almighty opera just need to look in their cache



yeah hav been usin that since ANCIENT TIME before i even get to know abt any site of softe which provides that info. but dude that really a bit tricky tasks.

and do u know where firefox stores those data in its cache. i searcged a lot but didnt find


----------



## rohan (Nov 23, 2007)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> For downloading youtube videos I use video downloader opera widget.
> For any other site, a look at the source reveals the download link



From the YouTube TOS:



> C. You agree not to access User Submissions (defined below) or YouTube Content through any technology or means other than the video playback pages of the Website itself, the YouTube Embeddable Player, or other explicitly authorized means YouTube may designate.


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Users of the almighty opera just need to look in their cache


 
knows that...!!!


----------



## fun2sh (Nov 23, 2007)

rohan said:
			
		

> From the YouTube TOS:
> 
> 
> > C. You agree not to access User Submissions (defined below) or YouTube Content through any technology or means other than the video playback pages of the Website itself, the YouTube Embeddable Player, or other explicitly authorized means YouTube may designate.



BHAD ME JAE


----------



## Indyan (Nov 23, 2007)

Looking at the cache or going through the source code doesnt always work. On such occasions a software like this can come in handy.
I had wrote a guide on downloading streaming media using Naviscope or Safari.


----------



## axxo (Nov 23, 2007)

why  should the video be watched when you can download it directly...i use this 
www.mediapirate.org


----------



## vaibhavtek (Nov 23, 2007)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Looking at the cache or going through the source code.


 
It works for me all the time....!!!


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 24, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> From the YouTube TOS:
> 
> 
> > C. You agree not to access User Submissions (defined below) or YouTube Content through any technology or means other than the video playback pages of the Website itself, the YouTube Embeddable Player, or other explicitly authorized means YouTube may designate.
> ...



Right!


----------

